# Gary Fisher HKII - need help !



## DirtyJeep (May 18, 2010)

Whats up guys looking for any info on my Gary Fisher HK II. Help me out ? Ive had this frame forever but never rode it. I want to build it now and need any info I can get , ill post pics and get the serial number when I can. Its "teal" with silver splatter paint thats all I can tell you. thanks.


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

It was a mid-range early 1990s bike with a Deore DX/LX mix. Frame is probably Tange MTB.

I've only seen a white one, paint sounds nice on yours, looking forward to pictures.


----------



## DirtyJeep (May 18, 2010)

If you look on the blue collar classics thread Repack rider posted on that is its twin chained up to a post with a black escalade behind it.


----------



## rkevans (Nov 2, 2008)

I don't think the name 'HKII' was used for many years. It might even be an '89 in 'Peacock Blue.'

Specs here: http://mombat.org/Fisher_Specs.htm

The one distinctive feature to look for would be an Evolution (1.25") headset and fork.

Rick


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

Check out firstflight and bikepedia. Does it have 1 1/4 headset? Threaded fork or no? Does it have press in bb bearings? Is the bb shell 88mm wide?
I built up a 1990 prometheus over the winter. Bought a hardly used vintage stumpjumper and switched all parts except the crankset. Finding a crank that gave me a usable chainline was a challenge for me but with the help of some great folk from this forum, I got it done. 
Good luck


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

rkevans said:


> I don't think the name 'HKII' was used for many years.


Friend of mine had one of these, it was originally called Hoo-koo-e-koo (sp?). Decent mid-range bike but nothing special.


----------



## DirtyJeep (May 18, 2010)

theMeat said:


> Check out firstflight and bikepedia. Does it have 1 1/4 headset? Threaded fork or no? Does it have press in bb bearings? Is the bb shell 88mm wide?
> I built up a 1990 prometheus over the winter. Bought a hardly used vintage stumpjumper and switched all parts except the crankset. Finding a crank that gave me a usable chainline was a challenge for me but with the help of some great folk from this forum, I got it done.
> Good luck


1/4 is a yeppers. but its not a factory stem, threaded fork , yep, bearings yep yep, 88mm ill have to check. the derailers are factory. but it has grip shifts which id like to swap out for whatever was factory - maybe. anyone have catalog scan for one ?


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

Post up a pic. Does it have a crank?


----------



## DirtyJeep (May 18, 2010)

theMeat said:


> Post up a pic. Does it have a crank?


yep im waiting to get it back from a friend...i was going to sell it to him but he didnt seem to like it to much because he has a ton of other bikes. when i get it ill snap some pics.


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

Any progress?


----------



## RWhiz (Jun 10, 2013)

So I guess for my second post on this forum I will be guilty of thread necrophilia!

Anyway, I have recently come back to pedal bikes and have resurrected my old HKII to be reincarnated as a town commuter and for some mostly road rides. After tightening up, lubing, and replacing the old tires the old bike is breathing new life! What a kick to ride it again. 

In searching the web I stumbled on this forum, as well this thread, and joined up, seems to be a great place. I'm not sure yet if I'll start a new thread as I seek advice on the renovation, or continue with this one. I'll try and get around to snapping a few pics later this week and will post them up. Happy to be here,


----------

